
Handy spacemacs commands for developing in JavaScript, node js, css - daithicahill
https://github.com/david-cahill/spacemacs-cheatsheet
======
daithicahill
As a beginner with spacemacs, I found myself having to ask people and search
on google just to do simple things on spacemacs. Here's a handy spacemacs
cheatsheet that I hope saves other people some time, enjoy!

~~~
brudgers
Have you considered creating a reference card for Spacemacs?

[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/refcards/pdf/](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/refcards/pdf/)

